

Walmart plans to be an online juggernaut - mathattack
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2013/07/23/wal-mart-plans-to-be-an-online-juggernaut/?iid=HP_River

======
markcmyers
I wouldn't bet on it, Wal-Mart. How many traditional companies managed to
catch up with the new kids on the block? Think Barnes & Noble, Microsoft,
Blockbuster, Kodak, and Nokia.

